# lets see some rear light/ lights setups on your trucks?



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

lets see some rear light/ lights setups on your trucks? amber lights, back up lights, back racks, light bars, interior lights. thanks 
POST PICTURES


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## toroplowman (Dec 27, 2010)

wow nice i got a back rack and mini whelen light bar and some whelen ions i just got to hook them up


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

sound off 1400..


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

The '99: Whelen Mini-Edge 9M with take-downs, which I mounted backwards to use as backup lights. They work all right, but I'd really love to convert the halogens to LEDs.









The '06: Buyers POS LED bar (that'll be gone soon....) and some Grote Halogen backup lights. They are actually pretty bright for what they are. My only complaint is I have a toolbox in my truck now and they reflect off the lid of the box and its a little annoying. Thats probably going to be the case with any light I put of there though.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

heres mine, i have 60 watt strobes in the turn signals and reverse lights, i just added the backup lights to the bumper. I have a backrac with maxxima self contained strobes also.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

rebert;1394278 said:


> sound off 1400..


Do those happen to be the Rigid Industries LED Lights? I'm gussing there sound of 1400, but ive never heard of them. N e good?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

MikeRi24;1394655 said:


> The '99: Whelen Mini-Edge 9M with take-downs, which I mounted backwards to use as backup lights. They work all right, but I'd really love to convert the halogens to LEDs.


My experience with the takedowns on the 9m is that they just shoot too high and too far away to be of any use. I'd skip LED's and look for floods. If they were floods rather than spots they would be better IMO.


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Pushin4U;1394710 said:


> Do those happen to be the Rigid Industries LED Lights? I'm gussing there sound of 1400, but ive never heard of them. N e good?


Sound off is the brand...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's a shot of the F550 salt truck with 5yd smith SS dual electric v-box. 4 35w HID's, 1 on either side of the chute, and 1 on either side of the v-box behind the cab. Turn's night into day! Thumbs Up Also have a whelen patriot (i think) mini strobe bar, and 4 TIR3's across the rear (you can barely see them above the "keep back when flashing" reflective decals). Got a new camera for Christmas so I'm going to do a walk-around of it one of these days...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Pushin4U;1394710 said:


> Do those happen to be the Rigid Industries LED Lights? I'm gussing there sound of 1400, but ive never heard of them. N e good?


HAHA sound off is the company, 1400 lumen lights, very nice. I have 2 rigid industries duallys i still need to wire up, but they are crazy bright when i hook them up. 1350 lumens, and bulletproof.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1394785 said:


> HAHA sound off is the company, 1400 lumen lights, very nice. I have 2 rigid industries duallys i still need to wire up, but they are crazy bright when i hook them up. 1350 lumens, and bulletproof.


Funny huh? I know who sound off is.  I have one of there Strobe Boxes.

I was asking if they were as good as the Rigid Industries ones and if so are they cheaper?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Pushin4U;1394788 said:


> Funny huh? I know who sound off is.  I have one of there Strobe Boxes.
> 
> I was asking if they were as good as the Rigid Industries ones and if so are they cheaper?


Oh gotcha my bad. But ughhhhh, they are over priced in my opinion, compared to the rigid industries duallys. i picked up a pair for 170 shipped. very happy with the light output need to mount them now.


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1394792 said:


> Oh gotcha my bad. But ughhhhh, they are over priced in my opinion, compared to the rigid industries duallys. i picked up a pair for 170 shipped. very happy with the light output need to mount them now.


170.00 IMO is high too, but I guess if the sound offs are more then I'll pass lol. I seen some of the Rigids in action today at my buddies shop and I couldn't believe how bright they are. I'm going to get a set for back up lights. I tend to be blind when I back up sometimes. 
Whoops!


----------



## Evil PSD (Jan 8, 2011)

sound-off 1400 floods, whelen vertex in back ups








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Pushin4U;1394795 said:


> 170.00 IMO is high too, but I guess if the sound offs are more then I'll pass lol. I seen some of the Rigids in action today at my buddies shop and I couldn't believe how bright they are. I'm going to get a set for back up lights. I tend to be blind when I back up sometimes.
> Whoops!


Ya get what you pay for.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

wizardsr;1394773 said:


> Here's a shot of the F550 salt truck with 5yd smith SS dual electric v-box. 4 35w HID's, 1 on either side of the chute, and 1 on either side of the v-box behind the cab. Turn's night into day! Thumbs Up Also have a whelen patriot (i think) mini strobe bar, and 4 TIR3's across the rear (you can barely see them above the "keep back when flashing" reflective decals). Got a new camera for Christmas so I'm going to do a walk-around of it one of these days...


Man those are BAD @$$! pretty dangerous if you forget and leave them on! AHAHHAHA! A cop would have a FIELD DAY!
I dont think you have to worry about people staying back! Lol i would have fun with those lights! Someone following too close to your behind...I would go BAM! Flashed right in the eyes!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The back up lights I have on my 2002 Chevy 1500. I need to get two strobes for it.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Made this set up a few years ago. No more now I have a dump bed with almost the same set up.
T.J.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

here some cheap lights I had laying around, figure I'd put 'em to use and mount to the rack for the time being. I'm looking at getting the stadium lights Wiz has on his 550 set-up. Thumbs Up them r the cats azz


----------



## rjplowguy (Jan 13, 2012)

*backup lights*

works great...truckutilitylights.com slides in the trl hitch and plugs in. has a tow strap hook and two adjustable 55 watt halogen lights


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was thinking about putting backup lights on my truck but i dont wanna spend a lot of money so i thought about getting fog/driving lights at the local parts store how well do you think they'll work?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I have them on my daily driver and work them with a switch, I think they are great. On my plow truck I run spot lights with a switch, very brite.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

The duallys are allot better and I like the light along side the truck vs behind where you cant (well I cant due to salter) see anyhow. I had just one of them hooked up to a cigar lighter plug to test but after having it on for 20mins and I got a melting plastic smell in the cab and the plug was hot!!! Hard wired 2 with a relay now just need to hook it up to upfittrer switches. 
My next choice would be the Hella A300 HID lights. They are nice as well but way bigger but super bright. Still have 2 I need to mount on one of the trucks.


----------



## Titan Landscape (Nov 27, 2008)

Check out ddmtuning.com they have really great lights, HID, LED and otherwise. I picked up some Heavy Duty LED lights and mounted them in the bed corners by lightly modifying some of those cheap tie down kits from like Advanced Auto parts. The lights were like $35 bucks a pop and are almost as bright as HID. BTW, how do you post a pic on here? New to threads.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Titan Landscape;1417324 said:


> Check out ddmtuning.com they have really great lights, HID, LED and otherwise. I picked up some Heavy Duty LED lights and mounted them in the bed corners by lightly modifying some of those cheap tie down kits from like Advanced Auto parts. The lights were like $35 bucks a pop and are almost as bright as HID. BTW, how do you post a pic on here? New to threads.


Heard of them, heard some of there lights do not last that long. To attach a pic look for the paper clip where you see all the info for font size font type bold italic.. Click on the clip..


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Grassman09;1417237 said:


> The duallys are allot better and I like the light along side the truck vs behind where you cant (well I cant due to salter) see anyhow. I had just one of them hooked up to a cigar lighter plug to test but after having it on for 20mins and I got a melting plastic smell in the cab and the plug was hot!!! Hard wired 2 with a relay now just need to hook it up to upfittrer switches.
> My next choice would be the Hella A300 HID lights. They are nice as well but way bigger but super bright. Still have 2 I need to mount on one of the trucks.


Looks good .


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

My Rigid lights

*



*


----------



## LoudnLifted88 (Dec 5, 2011)

home made backrack the lits under the plow light are fog lights and the ones in the side are for fire dept


----------



## LoudnLifted88 (Dec 5, 2011)

more


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anybody run one of those backup buddies? They seem pretty nice and can come off easily during the off season.

http://www.back-upbuddy.com/


----------



## Titan Landscape (Nov 27, 2008)

Seems like backup buddy would just get crushed by snow and or killed by salt and road grime.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are the backup light harness I put together with the 7 pin and also a pic of the salter light that I hard wired from the battery to the cab and back. Same setup is on my other truck with all 3 lights being soundoff led par 36 500 lumen. The backup buddy is nice, but for $100 for the lights, and another $30 for the wiring harness you can build this setup in an hour easily.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Burkartsplow;1417995 said:


> Here are the backup light harness I put together with the 7 pin and also a pic of the salter light that I hard wired from the battery to the cab and back. Same setup is on my other truck with all 3 lights being soundoff led par 36 500 lumen. The backup buddy is nice, but for $100 for the lights, and another $30 for the wiring harness you can build this setup in an hour easily.


Looks good! But you may want to consider securing the wiring harnesses a little better. The weight of snow and ice and pulling on them can damage the wiring.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

wizardsr;1418066 said:


> Looks good! But you may want to consider securing the wiring harnesses a little better. The weight of snow and ice and pulling on them can damage the wiring.


Thanks, I was not completely done with the install. I zip tie them together and secure them to the unit and the underside of the truck so there is little play.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

We have a 49" axixtech torrent lightbar & back up buddy. I like the BUB because it's very well made, does what we need it to do, and then comes off. Plus if need be, we can put it on a different truck.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

I like the idea of the BUB. If i decided to go that route i would probably build my own out of some scrap steel. I also like how it kinda acts like a second bumper so if you get rear ended at slow speeds or back into something it only damages that instead of your factory bumper


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Jelinek61;1418559 said:


> I like the idea of the BUB. If i decided to go that route i would probably build my own out of some scrap steel. I also like how it kinda acts like a second bumper so if you get rear ended at slow speeds or back into something it only damages that instead of your factory bumper


That is what I did. Built my own and added some more "stuff". 
Added expanded metal to it this year as well as incorporated a back up alarm.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

heres my rear light setup on the backrack, also have 2 strobes mounted down under the bumper along with 2 reverse lights


----------



## Adamar (Dec 14, 2011)

*back up lights*

White night two 55 watt halogen lamps allows full use of hitch for towing


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Rear facing Whelen strobes have been replaced with TIR6 led's


----------

